# My first skiff



## AGG (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks awesome, Bobby builds great boats. I like your motor selection.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice man! You gotta tell me what numbers you get with that beast, she looks fast as all get out just sittin there


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

very nice sled, does anyone know where i can buy that extended console backrest pad from?\


----------



## Bugfisher (Apr 18, 2018)

That's a nice rig, congrats!


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

Antonio G. Garceau said:


> Looks awesome, Bobby builds great boats. I like your motor selection.


Thanks bud and Bobby is the man.


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Nice man! You gotta tell me what numbers you get with that beast, she looks fast as all get out just sittin there


Thanks man going to test her out this weekend let’s see what she does.


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

Bugfisher said:


> That's a nice rig, congrats!


Thanks bud


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I must be a newb but who make s that engine


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> I must be a newb but who make s that engine


It’s a mercury.


----------



## Lipn em Tan (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice ride man! Congrats! Enjoy it!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

WOW
That’s a helluva good skiff to start with


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very sweet package. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Shes carrying that weight really good 👍 268 lbs dry weight i believe 🤔 be sure to give her a good break-in period so it last for you 👍and you dont have any issues getting stuff fixed under warranty! Usually a 10 hr break-in period, your model may very info is in manual for proper break-in 👍😎 nothing beats a new toy 😁congratulations!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Speed racer…
Dig it. Congratulations!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> I must be a newb but who make s that engine


@scissorhands runs one on the back of his HB Pro. I think he posted some numbers on here.


----------



## Donovanbest (Aug 10, 2021)

Looks awesome congrats!


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks for the comments guys. Took her to the keys this weekend and she exceeded my expectations. I will be making a video for YouTube and I’ll post the link.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

That is a sweet looking skiff, really nice.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What did she end up running?


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

The skimmer skiff is awesome.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

A word from experience, this boat is really good if it makes you really happy dont think you can improve by going bigger thats a mistake i made myself, ive had several 22 and a 23 footer and enjoyed them a Lot,but i got to big for my britches as they say it got to where going fishing was labor intense, actually got to the point i wouldn't go fishing cause i didn't want to load all the crap up then clean it later Dont make my mistake, i been backing up ever since! Now with the 18 panga and 50 2 stroke tiller, life is good again Simplicity Rules with boats ! And im gonna guess 45mph with stock prop 👍😎


----------



## Yeticrusher01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Nice skiff! Now go get some fish blood stained into the deck


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

He said 60 mph 😳 


To the ramp 😋


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Haha


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

And i just wanted to mention cause not everyone knows ,that its not good to run that transducer out the water as it depends on water to stay cool 😎 short periods like shooting your video im sure is ok but i would avoid long runs out the water as it can burn it out. ...

Love the boat 👍😎


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

TX_maverick said:


> That is a sweet looking skiff, really nice.


Thanks bud


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What did she end up running?


We got 36 out of it full of fuel/ice/gear.


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> And i just wanted to mention cause not everyone knows ,that its not good to run that transducer out the water as it depends on water to stay cool 😎 short periods like shooting your video im sure is ok but i would avoid long runs out the water as it can burn it out. ...
> 
> Love the boat 👍😎


thanks man not sure what you mean about the transducer though?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Was just trying to pass on things i had learned, 
Example....
like not mounting the GPS to close to the compass as it will have a magnetic pull and pull it several degrees off course giving you a false heading....

With the transducer if you run it out of the water for extended periods of time you could burn it up or damage it,it needs water for cooling....

Cant remember who taught me that but i remember i wanted to play with the GPS functions and learn at house on trailer,you can do that just need a water source for the transducer to keep it cool 👍 

At 36 what RPMS Was you running ? Just wondering if you can get a lil more with different prop/pitch 🤔


----------



## Skiffmandan (Oct 21, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Was just trying to pass on things i had learned,
> Example....
> like not mounting the GPS to close to the compass as it will have a magnetic pull and pull it several degrees off course giving you a false heading....
> 
> ...


I understand what your saying but my transducer is always down in the water at all times I’m just trying to understand what did you see? I’m new to boats so I appreciate the advice. I believe the 36 was at 5600 I do think I need a different prop. I don’t care for hole shot as much as having a higher top end since I do like to run far.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

In your video at 3:13 it appears the GPS is on 🤔 thats what i was going by ...so i mentioned the trans,wasnt sure if you knew about it getting hot i didnt at first,didnt want you to learn the hard way 🙃


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

And yes you need a different prop your full throttle RPMS are from 5800-6300 i believe 🤔 i bet with a medium load and correct prop youll run 40 easy....


----------



## Sam_Bailey (Jun 30, 2015)

What SD is sayin, is not to have your gps/ sonar unit on while the boat is not in the water.
Beautiful skiff!


----------



## Kyle Malone (Mar 23, 2019)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dang that’s fast


----------



## Jrich91 (Oct 26, 2021)

Nice looking boat!


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Would love to see that - beautiful skiff


----------



## Cassio (Dec 12, 2021)

Super clean rig, I bet she flies!


----------



## Bogey (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm a little late to the party. Just want to say sweet skimmer. Mine is on order still. A 16 with a 60hp. Looking fwd to it also.


----------

